# Pentagon drops charges against alleged '20th hijacker'



## RackMaster (May 13, 2008)

This is not good.  We can only hope that he is deported to back to Saudi Arabia and "disappears".  Other wise, I can see countersuits popping up and this will only set precedence. 



> *Pentagon drops charges against alleged '20th hijacker'*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, May 12, 2008 | 11:24 PM ET  Comments1Recommend0*
> 
> ...


----------

